

Usability hackers: Help us choose the right homepage layout. - fHbjKlf6

We're designing our web site and I'm in disagreement with my partner over how best to best represent the products benefits and features on the homepage.<p>I believe that the homepage shouldn't contain too much information, a brief sentence or two about each benefit with a link to another page with more info about the related feature - see wireframe - http://goo.gl/Bqj2B<p>He believes in more information available right there on the homepage and by using tabs the user doesn't even have to leave the page to decide whether he is interested in the software - See wireframe - http://goo.gl/g4Ub5<p>I'd really love to hear from other hackers which they would choose and why? This is the last piece of the puzzle before we launch our software. Thanks.
======
dev1n
The tabs look sleeker imo. And the users could switch between the benefits
faster than having to click on a link, wait for the page to load, then go back
to the home page, wait for that page to load, then click on another benefit.
With the tabs visitors can get a decent amount of info without wasting time.

------
maxdemarzi
If you go with the non-tab version, you could do an auto-scrolling page that
has the sections of those 4 features lower down the page. This way everything
is visible on one page.

~~~
_neil
I like non-tab version better as well. Could do auto-scrolling like maxdemarzi
said or a horizontal slider, modal, etc

